# New Sig



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rate the new banner in my signature. Scale of 1-10. Lemme know if you liked the old siggy better, or this one.

I also made all my new team userbars too, you can rate them too if you want.

Any comments and/or feedback are appreciated! 

*GET @ ME*


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

I like it much better than the previous one. It uses the space a little more wisely. There is still room for improvement using the "less is more" mantra, but I still like.

7/10 :thumbsup:


----------

